# Bee Recycling Propolis



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

Corbicula. That's what they really are, not pollen baskets  I just love that word.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Here are some gather it from a stack of boxes:
http://www.bushfarms.com/images/GatheringPropolis.jpg
http://www.bushfarms.com/images/GatheringPropolis2.jpg

Here is one gathering propolis from my gloves that have the beeswax/rosin mixture I've been dipping the boxes in:
http://www.bushfarms.com/images/RosinWaxAsPropolis.jpg


----------



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

I tried a propolis trap this summer. I took it off after I noticed bee's from another hive robbing the propolis off. I planned on making something this winter to allow light in and keep bee's out.

You take some great bee pics


----------

